# Rest in pieces, dear old friend.......



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a sad announcement to make. While checking my watches for signs of battery replacement, I noticed that my beloved old Casio DW 6630B had stopped working. I took the back off, ready to replace the 3v cell, and as I flexed the strap back to get easier access, the whole resin case disintergrated. I must admit, I did buy the watch in 1998, and it served me faithfully for 14 years at work before I retired it off. I feel as though I've lost a dear old friend..... :sadwalk:










RIP, old friend.... :rip_1:


----------



## Diveaddiction (Feb 12, 2019)

God Speed little G!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Superglue


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a bad innings for a work watch!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

So who, or what, dunnit?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Does this mean you are now looking for a new G shock ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

not a good advert for g shock when there are all these turn of the century pocket watches knocking about and that can't stand a bit of percy thrower, i'd build a little fire and cremate it! :evil9kf: :laughing2dw: Give it a good send off with Boris. Look closely he is wearing a Patek.

[IMG alt="Image result for percy thrower" data-ratio="102.39"]https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/xMkAAOxyI5VSNrjn/s-l300.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rhaythorne said:


> So who, or what, dunnit?


 I have read that the earlier DW series had problems with the resin cases fracturing after a while. The later GW series don't seem to suffer the same problem, but don't quote me on that. I'm not sure whether the resin used in the earlier DWs was prone to be affected by light, moisture or sweat, but mine was fine up to the point that I retired it in 2012. Since then, it had been kept in a watch box in the dark, and I suppose the resin just degraded over the last 7 years. In all that time, it only had one battery change. The first one lasted 10 years and the second ran out a few days ago...it was working last weekend when I checked.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have read that the earlier DW series had problems with the resin cases fracturing after a while. The later GW series don't seem to suffer the same problem, but don't quote me on that. I'm not sure whether the resin used in the earlier DWs was prone to be affected by light, moisture or sweat, but mine was fine up to the point that I retired it in 2012. Since then, it had been kept in a watch box in the dark, and I suppose the resin just degraded over the last 7 years. In all that time, it only had one battery change. The first one lasted 10 years and the second ran out a few days ago...it was working last weekend when I checked.


 problems? Its knackered :laugh:

you killed it Roger simple as that.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Igerswis said:


> I thought G Shocks were supposed to be indestructible.﻿
> 
> RIP


 Yes, usually, they are very reliable, just not Roger-proof it would seem. :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No it's all right...I'll just mourn my dear departed friend while you lot take the P.... :sadwalk:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No it's all right...I'll just mourn my dear departed friend while you lot take the P.... :sadwalk:


 [IMG alt="Image result for violin" data-ratio="100.00"]https://d1aeri3ty3izns.cloudfront.net/media/32/321483/1200/preview.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for hearse uk" data-ratio="58.82"]https://www.chortle.co.uk/images/photos/small/hearse.jpg[/IMG]

poor old g shock killed in cold blood left to die slowly for 7 years in a cold box by a merciless killer with no remorse. Just feigned regret and pretence.

:cursed:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


>


 You're a cruel, cruel man Nigel...I can see why you were a barrister....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You're a cruel, cruel man Nigel...I can see why you were a barrister....


 i'll defend you if you want 300 quid an hour

[IMG alt="Lawyer Gifts - Evil Genius Cleverly Disguised As a Lawyer - Lawyer White Coffee Mug, Tea Cup" data-ratio="120.04"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/615WQlX35dL._SX569_.jpg[/IMG]

you are going to need a good lawyer with the testimony so far.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No it's all right...I'll just mourn my dear departed friend while you lot take the P.... :sadwalk:












You had a good 14 years together, until you bought new watches and the old Casio got the push, it has felt very unloved and decided to depart. :yes:



Nigelp said:


> i'll defend you if you want 300 quid an hour


 You pay us 300 quid an hour, for the pleasure of your profession? When can you start? :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's fixable mate. The parts are all available to buy online so my advice would be to transplant the module into a new case. That way you will still have the beating heart of your beloved casio for years to come. I did have the same model a few years ago and I tried spraying it black. I can confirm that was a terrible decision ha ha!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It's trying to give you a message from "the other side". :biggrin:

" Buy a new watch, Roger!".


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Casio GW-M5610 is currently £90 on Amazon. :wink:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

themysterybidder said:


> Yes, usually, they are very reliable, just not Roger-proof it would seem.


 You have to appreciate that @Roger the Dodger is now a pensioner and the usual faculties that you youngsters take for granted like eyesight and dexterity are mere memories and perhaps he should have gone to Timpsons :fyou:

However, given your penchant for senile old men such as









  :bash:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

richy176 said:


> You have to appreciate that @Roger the Dodger is now a pensioner and the usual faculties that you youngsters take for granted like eyesight and dexterity are mere memories and perhaps he should have gone to Timpsons :fyou:
> 
> However, given your penchant for senile old men such as
> 
> :bash:


 I know they're so old that if they order a three minute egg, their asked for payment upfront. :thumbsup:

"Senile old men", don't put yourself down or your fellow forum members. At least you get half price haircuts, etc. :tongue: :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> It's fixable mate. The parts are all available to buy online so my advice would be to transplant the module into a new case. That way you will still have the beating heart of your beloved casio for years to come. I did have the same model a few years ago and I tried spraying it black. I can confirm that was a terrible decision ha ha!


 I did look, Dave, but could only find cases and straps for the later GW series...and the two aren't compatable (ie A DW series won't fit in a GW series case)...


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

themysterybidder said:


> At least you get half price haircuts, etc.


 No longer have enough to warrant even a half price one so just do it myself. :clap:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like it been through a tree chipper @Roger the Dodger :laughing2dw:

I'd buy it a little coffin case and bury it in the garden mate.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

richy176 said:


> No longer have enough to warrant even a half price one so just do it myself. :clap:


 So on a windy day it just blows off? :biggrin:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd certainly have a go at fixing it - have you tried superglue as suggested earlier? Also there are glues available for specifically glueing plastic - we used to have something called Tensol at work which was brilliant for glueing plastic - it was a liquid so you had to brush it on both edges & then press both together & it sort of melted the plastic parts together along the break. If you can glue it & there are bits missing then these could be filled with Milliput - a 2-part putty used my model makers that sets rock hard - also there's a flexible glue on the market now called Sugru, available in a range of colours, which is supposed to stick just about anything. It's got to be worth a go especially if the watch has sentimental value (which it appears to have) though you may want to clean all the gunge/dna out of all the nooks & crannies first

Let us know how you get on if you do decide to give it a go - good luck :thumbs_up:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> You had a good 14 years together, until you bought new watches and the old Casio got the push, it has felt very unloved and decided to depart. :yes:
> 
> You pay us 300 quid an hour, for the pleasure of your profession? When can you start? :tongue:


 I'm trying to work out the logic in that have you been spending too much time with trig again? :huh:

[IMG alt="Image result for trigger del boy" data-ratio="70.66"]https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/16/article-2540531-1AB5E37900000578-316_634x448.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> i'll defend﻿ you﻿ if you w﻿ant 300 q﻿uid ﻿an ho﻿u﻿r﻿


 I thought it read if you defended Roger, you would give him 300 quid an hour instead of Roger paying you. :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> I thought it read if you defended Roger, you would give him 300 quid an hour instead of Roger paying you. :tongue:


 oh :russian_roulette:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'd certainly have a go at fixing it - have you tried superglue as suggested earlier? Also there are glues available for specifically glueing plastic - we used to have something called Tensol at work which was brilliant for glueing plastic - it was a liquid so you had to brush it on both edges & then press both together & it sort of melted the plastic parts together along the break. If you can glue it & there are bits missing then these could be filled with Milliput - a 2-part putty used my model maker﻿s that sets rock hard - also there's a flexible glue on the market now called Sugru, available in a range of colours, which is supposed to stick just about anything. It's got to be worth a go especially if the watch has sentimental value (which it appears to have) though you may want to clean all the gunge/dna out of all the nooks & crannies first﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿ Let us know how you get on if you do decide to give it a go - good luck :thumbs_up:


 i'm waiting to hear he put the rest of the bits in an ultrasonic cleaner to prep for gluing and he came back to find no bits in a bowl of suspiciously yellow water!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I did look, Dave, but could only find cases and straps for the later GW series...and the two aren't compatable (ie A DW series won't fit in a GW series case)...


 Mate, I've just realised I've still got my old DW 6630B, and I'd be happy to donate it to you if that helps. The case and strap were the same as yours, but are now sprayed in satin black paint (sorry!), which you might be able to remove using some sort of solvent (the paint was an aerosol hobby type, but not sure what the solvent would be, so you might need to experiment). The case actually looks pretty good, and the paint took quite well, but the strap didn't work and has cracked, due to it being flexible I guess. I didn't use a primer coat, so the paint didn't stick very well. You could of course leave the watch black, and maybe have a go at spraying the strap again (or use your original strap if that one is still intact). The case condition and crystal are in much better condition than yours. The module works fine, and only needs a new battery, which I can fit easily enough for you.

Send me a PM if you're interested, and I'll pop it in the post to you free of charge.

All the best,

Dave

Just to add, here are a couple of pics showing mine, before and after my poor attempt at a respray... :laughing2dw:

BEFORE:



AFTER:



:tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Mate, I've just realised I've still got my old DW 6630B, and I'd be happy to donate it to you if that helps. The case and strap were the same as yours, but are now sprayed in satin black paint (sorry!), which you might be able to remove using some sort of solvent (the paint was an aerosol hobby type, but not sure what the solvent would be, so you might need to experiment). The case actually looks pretty good, and the paint took quite well, but the strap didn't work and has cracked, due to it being flexible I guess. I didn't use a primer coat, so the paint didn't stick very well. You could of course leave the watch black, and maybe have a go at spraying the strap again (or use your original strap if that one is still intact). The case condition and crystal are in much better condition than yours. The module works fine, and only needs a new battery, which I can fit easily enough for you.
> 
> Send me a PM if you're interested, and I'll pop it in the post to you free of charge.
> 
> ...


 That's very kind of you Davey...yes, I wouldn't mind giving it a go. Thank goodness there's at least one kindred spirit on here who doesn't kick a man while he's down... :laughing2dw:

PM on the way, and thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's very kind of you Davey...yes, I wouldn't mind giving it a go. Thank goodness there's at least one kindred spirit on here who doesn't kick a man while he's down... :laughing2dw:
> 
> PM on the way, and thanks again! :thumbsup:


 No problemo mate, always happy to help out a fellow forum member, and especially one of the Mods - Never know when I might need a favour or two... :laughing2dw:

(Note: Don't imagine for one minute that I hadn't thought about joining in with all the other bullies in the playground, but I managed to resist the urge in the end)


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was to upset to respond yesterday when you broke this devastating news, I feel your pain.

But im over it now ,you wanna replace it with a blue urchin. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> I was to upset to respond yesterday when you broke this devastating news, I feel your pain.
> 
> But im over it now ,you wanna replace it with a blue urchin. :hmmm9uh:


 Blimey, Rob...you haven't tired of it already?...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Blimey, Rob...you haven't tired of it already?...


 No but I can get £250 for it now :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> No but I can get £250 for it now :laugh:


 Hang on a bit longer and really cash in! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@Davey P This reminds me of someone... :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I think we've got a forum of g shock sadists one who killed one by leaving it to die in a box covered in several years bodily fluids and one who tried to kill his by painting it and now is going to send it to the other bloke, who we know already killed his, with the suggestion he dip it in something corrosive to remove the paint. Which seems similar to what killed the yellow watch, belonging to the killer. Who is now going to get another one to have a go at. Which is already a joint enterprise thingy me bob. I can see the case.

Defence of necessity (cabin boy cases)

Regina v Doger and Daveyp (H of L All ER Law report 2019) 2 all ER

The Defendant a man who has been a gardener is charged with the murder of his (insert). Which he disguised as a yellow watch. The body parts having been dissolved in acid. The co-defendant entered into an agreement to obtain and supply the first defendant with more body parts and watches so these could be similarly disposed of in acid produced by the first defendant. The second defendant covering these in paint to prevent identification in the supply process.

The 2 defendants raise the defence of necessity as in the cabin boy cases whereby the defendants in those cases ate the weakest of the party in order to survive whilst stranded at sea ie they ate the cabin boy.

Lord (self destruct) Bridge

I find the defendants guilty having crossed the rubicon and reached the great divide, they clearly knew and intended to neglect the watches this intention goes far beyond gross negligence and i find them guilty of murder on the basis it is on the grounds of reasonable doubt that Roger and Davey both had hidden parts of their victims in multiple watches over a number of years.

New Legal principle:- The Roger the Doger and daveyp sweeney todd watches.

[IMG alt="Image result for sweeney todd" data-ratio="145.45"]https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1BMNWRpXXXXccXFXXq6xXFXXX3/HT-Hot-Toys-MMS149-Barber-Sweeney-Todd-Johnny-Depp-Collection-Action-Figure-New-Box-for-Fans.jpg_640x640.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Get a new one down the market off of Del Boy. :laughing2dw: @themysterybidder will give you directions.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Get a new one down the market off of Del Boy. :laughing2dw: @themysterybidder will give you directions.


 [IMG alt="Image result for g shock watch scary" data-ratio="66.67"]https://www.thoughtco.com/thmb/oUFkXznTFmXcVv5wXCt_i1BQFKE=/768x0/filters:no_upscale():max_bytes(150000):strip_icc()/two-scared-nerds-watching-horror-movie-late-at-night-655182334-59c4344cc412440010eb4174.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@Nigelp I definitely want some of whatever you're on at the moment... artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Nigelp I definitely want some of whatever you're on at the moment... artytime:


 Red diesel I think. Intravenous.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Nigelp I definitely want some of whatever you're on at the moment... artytime:


 its your best defence rog, the cabin boy cases in Law, the cabin boy in the cases would have died in any case, hence the sailors way back in the 18th C ate him to survive, its your only defence ie that your g shock would have died in any case...or are you now changing your story? 



R v Dudley and Stephens (1884) 14 QBD 273. The defendants and a cabin boy were cast adrift in a boat following a shipwreck. The defendants agreed that as the cabin boy was already weak, and looked likely to die soon, they would kill him and eat him for as long as they could, in the hope that they would be rescued before they themselves died of starvation. A few days after the killing they were rescued and then charged with murder. The judges of the Queen's Bench Division held that the defendants were guilty of murder in killing the cabin boy and stated that their obvious necessity was no defence. The defendants were sentenced to death, but this was commuted to six months' imprisonment.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Get a new one down the market off of Del Boy. :laughing2dw: @themysterybidder will give you directions.


 What do you want? :laugh:

Japanese...










or

Hairy knees...?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> What do you want?
> 
> Japanese...
> 
> ...


 you have hairy legs!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Nigelp I definitely want some of whatever you're on at the moment... artytime:


 PCP in his Pina Colada? 



Nigelp said:


> you have hairy legs!


 Poor Del. He has lovely legs.  Mods, ban him! :bash:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

im lost you're all barking mad.

[IMG alt="Image result for uncle albert" data-ratio="100.00"]https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/599243782601756673/woPWFVur_400x400.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Roger the Dodger remember to fill it with engine oil when you rebuild it. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> im lost you're all barking mad.


 Takes one to know one. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> Takes one to know one. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


 im not going skating

[IMG alt="Image result for kassandra del boy" data-ratio="69.35"]https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/MV5BODI4NDBkMjYt[email protected]._V1_.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> @Roger the Dodger remember to fill it with engine oil when you rebuild it. :laughing2dw:


 Used...of course.... :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Used...of course.... :thumbsup:


 If you've got some out of a Kubota diesel, that's probably best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'd certainly have a go at fixing it - have you tried superglue as suggested earlier? Also there are glues available for specifically glueing plastic - we used to have something called Tensol at work which was brilliant for glueing plastic - it was a liquid so you had to brush it on both edges & then press both together & it sort of melted the plastic parts together along the break. If you can glue it & there are bits missing then these could be filled with Milliput - a 2-part putty used my model makers that sets rock hard - also there's a flexible glue on the market now called Sugru, available in a range of colours, which is supposed to stick just about anything. It's got to be worth a go especially if the watch has sentimental value (which it appears to have) though you may want to clean all the gunge/dna out of all the nooks & crannies first
> 
> Let us know how you get on if you do decide to give it a go - good luck :thumbs_up:


 It's not so much as just broken cleanly, Paul...the resin has gone dry and powdery. It's lost all its elasticity and just keeps crumbling away to dust. Whatever plasticiser was in it originally has gone.



WRENCH said:


> If you've got some out of a Kubota diesel, that's probably best. :thumbsup:


 Now that you mention it......was going to use it to light a bonfire. I'll keep some aside... :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> It's not so much as just broken cleanly, Paul...the resin has gone dry and powdery. It's lost all its elasticity and just keeps crumbling away to dust. Whatever plasticiser was in it originally has gone.
> 
> Now that you mention it......was going to use it to light a bonfire. I'll keep some aside... :thumbsup:


 Burst oil reek over rural Berkshire, you scoundrel. :nono:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Burst oil reek over rural Berkshire, you scoundrel. :nono:


 That and the sheet polystyrene fire lighters...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That and the sheet polystyrene fire lighters...


 Remember the old tractor tyres just in case it goes out. Best on a windy day, when the washing is out. I know about this. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Remember the old tractor tyres just in case it goes out. Best on a windy day, when the washing is out. I know about this. :laughing2dw:


 I'll make sure I light it on a Monday...traditional washing day... :laughing2dw:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a G Shock get over it , can a mod lock this down now . If it was your GMT I could understand ,move on baby . :king:

Here knock yer self out,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-OFF-CASIO-G-SHOCK-GW-7900CD-YELLOW-BEZEL-SHELL-OUTER-CASE-STRAP-BAND/143184567599?hash=item2156771d2f:gwAAOSwXyVYJXFs


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> It's a G Shock get over it , can a mod lock this down now . If it was your GMT I could understand ,move on baby . :king:
> 
> Here knock yer self out,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-OFF-CASIO-G-SHOCK-GW-7900CD-YELLOW-BEZEL-SHELL-OUTER-CASE-STRAP-BAND/143184567599?hash=item2156771d2f:gwAAOSwXyVYJXFs


 Nice try, Rob, but the DW series parts aren't compatible with the GW ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That and the sheet polystyrene fire lighters...


 Wilson v Rickett Cockerell & Co Ltd [1954] 1 QB 598

The claimant was a housewife who purchased a consignment of Coalite from thedefendants. When lit, a detonator in the Coalite exploded blowing up thefireplace.At first instance, it was held that it was the detonator, which had exploded andthe coalite itself was of merchantable quality.

Held -

On appeal, the Coalite was sold in units of one bag, contained in whichwas the explosive material, and that the bag of Coalite, as a unit, was not fit forits purpose as a household fuel. Damages were awarded to the claimant under s14(2) of the Act. (Section 14(3) (as it is now) was deemed not to apply as theclaimant



Roger the Dodger said:


> That and the sheet polystyrene fire lighters...


 why has this gone massive?

That's how to shock a house wife, leave detonators in the coalite. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

mcb2007 said:


> It's a G Shock get over it , can a mod lock this down now . If it was your GMT I could understand ,move on baby . :king:












:laugh:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> leave detonators in the coalite


 But it had to go to appeal!!! What do they say about the law... :swoon:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Boots said:


> But it had to go to appeal!!! What do they say about the law... :swoon:


 It was originally a basic contractual case, to demonstrate how the Law of contract works around sale of goods without Statutory interference, at Common Law, because the coalite was ok the fact fire lighters were left in was deemed immaterial due to the fact the contract was for the supply of coalite and that is what was received. On a strict application of the Statutory requirements in the old SOGA that could still be the case. There are different rules for Judges to use when interpreting Statutes. The Literal rule, golden rule and purposive approach. It is possible if a Judge applies a literal approach that even in Wilson, the coalite would still be deemed ok and that there is no Breach in Contract. Take for example R v Munks.

In that case the defendant was charged with setting a machine to endanger life contrary to the offences against the person act 1861. The facts of the case were that Munks had connected the electricity supply to some metal doors in the matrimonial home, in order to encourage his wife to leave it. She touched the doors and was badly injured. The judge applied a literal rule to the statute, deciding because the electricity supply has no moving parts it is not a machine and therefore the Act did not apply and on the face of it the defendant could not be found guilty.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I flexed the strap back to get easier access, the whole resin case disintergrated.


 I think we've been a bit hard on poor old Roger, look at the state of this G-Shock. :face-screaming-in-fear:

Sorry old bean...only joking. :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> I think we've been a bit hard on poor old Roger, look at the state of this G-Shock. :face-screaming-in-fear:
> 
> Sorry old bean...only joking. :tongue:


 That looks as though someone's taken a hammer to it... :scared:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

themysterybidder said:


> Poor Del. He has lovely legs.  Mods, ban him! :bash:


 Ban him for having lovely legs :scared:


----------

